# I want to apologize to ya'll UGA fans



## Throwback (Nov 8, 2017)

for the butt whipping you are about to get laid on you saturday.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 8, 2017)

Throwback said:


> for the butt whipping you are about to get laid on you saturday.



Who they playing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 8, 2017)

Auburn. Lols. Just looked it up.


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 8, 2017)

Wouldn't be shocked if we lose to our little brother Saturday, but I'm positive it won't be a butt whipping.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 8, 2017)

steve woodall said:


> Wouldn't be shocked if we lose to our little brother Saturday, but I'm positive it won't be a butt whipping.



just takes one point.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 8, 2017)

Throwback said:


> for the butt whipping you are about to get laid on you saturday.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 8, 2017)

Throwback said:


> for the butt whipping you are about to get laid on you saturday.



Don't you worry.  We're gonna put Ol' Gus back on the hot seat watch again for ya.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2017)

Would not be the first time in that series that the underdog won. I don't even know who the underdog is.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2017)

dogs win it all this year


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2017)

National Champion Dawgs!!!Kirby leaves nothing on the table and takes no prisoners.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> for the butt whipping you are about to get laid on you saturday.



Oh, is that like the whipping you put on LSU? The same LSU that lost to Troy??


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh, is that like the whipping you put on LSU? The same LSU that lost to Troy??



WE let them Win so there would be another ranked SEC team


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> WE let them Win so there would be another ranked SEC team



So what is your excuse for losing to the Clemson team that lost to Syracuse??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh, is that like the whipping you put on LSU? The same LSU that lost to Troy??





Browning Slayer said:


> So what is your excuse for losing to the Clemson team that lost to Syracuse??



Careful there little dawgie. If UGA's defense doesn't plant Stidham like a row of corn and cover their pass defense properly this one could be a war. If you think the SC game was a test then you haven't seen anything yet. Auburn could well be the wee wee in y'alls cheerios. 

Humility man, Humility. Just watch the UGA player interviews. Kirby has taught them what that is, now you armchair champions just need to get on that train.

If Auburn beats UGA and Miami beats Notre Dam (cough cough) UGA could drop out of the top 6 and Miami could join the final 4. Who's yo daddy then?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Careful there little dawgie. If UGA's defense doesn't plant Stidham like a row of corn and cover their pass defense properly this one could be a war. If you think the SC game was a test then you haven't seen anything yet. Auburn could well be the wee wee in y'alls cheerios.
> 
> Humility man, Humility. Just watch the UGA player interviews. Kirby has taught them what that is, now you armchair champions just need to get on that train.
> 
> If Auburn beats UGA and Miami beats Notre Dam (cough cough) UGA could drop out of the top 6 and Miami could join the final 4. Who's yo daddy then?





You are trying to talk to me about Humility? Pfffttt.. If our little brothers want to talk smack, bring it!

And I could care less about anything. We have our ticket punched for the SEC Championship. Kirby has already exceeded my expectations for year 2. Only game I care about is this week's game. Just keep chopping wood and the rest of the season will unfold itself.


----------



## antharper (Nov 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> for the butt whipping you are about to get laid on you saturday.



I’d like to apologize to you barners as well , for the 3 past years , your welcome !


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 9, 2017)

He must be Thinking Auburn is Playing Georgia
      Southern


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> He must be Thinking Auburn is Playing Georgia
> Southern



He's in denial.. He doesn't realize we've beaten Auburn 11 out of the last 15 which is better than Bama's record vs Auburn in the last 15 years..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's in denial.. He doesn't realize we've beaten Auburn 11 out of the last 15 which is better than Bama's record vs Auburn in the last 15 years..



Crazy ain't it


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's in denial.. He doesn't realize we've beaten Auburn 11 out of the last 15 which is better than Bama's record vs Auburn in the last 15 years..



just like a dawg living in the past


----------



## elfiii (Nov 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Humility man, Humility. Just watch the UGA player interviews. Kirby has taught them what that is, now you armchair champions just need to get on that train.





Browning Slayer said:


> You are trying to talk to me about Humility? Pfffttt..



Yep. It's a waste of time with Slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> just like a dawg living in the past



Just like an Auburn fan, trying to do anything but look at reality! 

It's ok little brother.. We'll slap you around for 4 qtrs and then you'll have to do something like turn on the sprinklers to get us to leave Jordan-Hare-UGA's Practice Facility..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Yep. It's a waste of time with Slayer.



My dying breath will be something along the lines of "Yep, I'm starting to see the light and guess what, it really is heaven.. Not a Vol in sight!"


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just like an Auburn fan, trying to do anything but look at reality!
> 
> It's ok little brother.. We'll slap you around for 4 qtrs and then you'll have to do something like turn on the sprinklers to get us to leave Jordan-Hare-UGA's Practice Facility..



come on down brother we ain't skeered! we'll take a butt whipping or give one don't really care which long as somebody gets whooped.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2017)

I just hope my Dawgs will be focused and play with fire under their behinds. 

And hoping we both have an injury free game! 

GO DAWGS!
BEAT AUBURN!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2017)

hayseed_theology said:


>



looks like slayer on the left and fish hawk.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Yep. It's a waste of time with Slayer.



I'm pretty sure he thought I said "humidity" and he figures he's had enough of that with all of the rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> come on down brother we ain't skeered! we'll take a butt whipping or give one don't really care which long as somebody gets whooped.



Take him to Byron's Smokehouse. He'll settle down for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> come on down brother we ain't skeered! we'll take a butt whipping or give one don't really care which long as somebody gets whooped.





I'll actually be in the woods. Bought my 9 year old a 243 last night and he's out for blood this weekend!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Take him to Byron's Smokehouse. He'll settle down for a couple of minutes.



Depends if I start drinking before..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Depends if I start drinking before..



I didn't know you ever quit drinking.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't know you ever quit drinking.




Just long enough to make a living!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 10, 2017)

8 out 10 over the woe tigers
Fittna be 9 out of 11
Sic um Dawgs !!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> 8 out 10 over the woe tigers
> Fittna be 9 out of 11
> Sic um Dawgs !!!!



that is a telling trend right there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> that is a telling trend right there.



go dawgs stomping a hole in the barners again.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 10, 2017)

What's the obsession with these "heisman contending" qbs Auburn has had since Cam. I mean, I haven't really watched them, but is Stidham really that good? His numbers don't look like it. Or is he the next Marshall or Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## Throwback (Nov 10, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> What's the obsession with these "heisman contending" qbs Auburn has had since Cam. I mean, I haven't really watched them, but is Stidham really that good? His numbers don't look like it. Or is he the next Marshall or Jeremiah Johnson



You mean like Eason?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Hunker down and take care of business today, Dawgs! Come out and punch them right in the mouth and continue to pound them!

GO DAWGS!
BEAT AUBURN!


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Throwback said:


> just takes one point.



Ok, I was wrong. Still in the third quarter and our butts are well and truly whipped. Hats off to you and your team. We will tuck our overrated tails between our legs and return to Athens to lick our wounds.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2017)

steve woodall said:


> Ok, I was wrong. Still in the third quarter and our butts are well and truly whipped. Hats off to you and your team. We will tuck our overrated tails between our legs and return to Athens to lick our wounds.



Still plenty of time for Gus to poop the bed. Don't give up


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Our Defense is on skates, y'all have this one going away.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2017)

Boys if I tell you a rooster dips sniff you can check under his wing for a can


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 11, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Boys if I tell you a rooster dips sniff you can check under his wing for a can



haha! War Eagle throwback.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm just here to eat crow.  T called it.  We took a sho'nuff butt whooping.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just like an Auburn fan, trying to do anything but look at reality!
> 
> It's ok little brother.. We'll slap you around for 4 qtrs and then you'll have to do something like turn on the sprinklers to get us to leave Jordan-Hare-UGA's Practice Facility..


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Ikr


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Nov 11, 2017)

T - You a boy dog.  but I'm a Ga fan.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## scooty006 (Nov 12, 2017)

Congrats to T and the other AU folks, we got took to the woodshed.  Can't decide if I want an undefeated Bama or a rematch with AU in the SECCG....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2017)

Throwback said:


>


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Nov 13, 2017)

As Lewis Grizzard once said - "I'm wearing my beehive hairdu at half mast"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Humility? That word has never entered my vocabulary! I eat that garbage for breakfast! 

There is not a Dawg on this board that thought we would be 9-0 going to Auburn.. Kirby is on year 2 and has exceeded my expectations. Heck, after the Florida game it's all icing on the cake.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Humility? That word has never entered my vocabulary! I eat that garbage for breakfast!
> 
> There is not a Dawg on this board that thought we would be 9-0 going to Auburn.. Kirby is on year 2 and has exceeded my expectations. Heck, after the Florida game it's all icing on the cake.



True Dis!  Until this game, I have been amazed by the progress of our O line.  Didn't think it could be fixed this good with the freshmen they are having to use.  Those freshmen are the ones who had the biggest problem Saturday, but they will get better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Humility? That word has never entered my vocabulary! I eat that garbage for breakfast!
> 
> There is not a Dawg on this board that thought we would be 9-0 going to Auburn.. Kirby is on year 2 and has exceeded my expectations. Heck, after the Florida game it's all icing on the cake.



Kirby is on track for next year being, The Year. I am looking forward to him re-centering his players, getting their heads back on straight and completely destroying Kentucky and the Sweat Bees.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kirby is on track for next year being, The Year. I am looking forward to him re-centering his players, getting their heads back on straight and completely destroying Kentucky and the Sweat Bees.



I'm not even sure it will be next year, but I do believe in the following year. The man is doing an outstanding job so far and his recruiting is off the chain. UGA will be just fine. 

Heck, him and Saban are about to get raises once we see how much money the Vols and Florida start throwing around to catch up..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, him and Saban are about to get raises once we see how much money the Vols and Florida start throwing around to catch up..




As long as the AD and Money Donors stay out of Kirby's face y'all will be fine. They start the carp they did with Richt and he'll leave so fast it'll look like the road runners sideways mushroom cloud following him. 

Just look at Richt at Miami. He clearly has been given free reign to pull out all of the stops and he actually shows emotion on the sideline and jumps, whoops and hollers. 

It is becoming clearer and clearer that he wasn't the issue at UGA. Glad to see him kickin booty with the Hurricanes, and we might even see a 1993 rematch if Bama and the Hurricanes can win out.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 13, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> True Dis!  Until this game, I have been amazed by the progress of our O line.  Didn't think it could be fixed this good with the freshmen they are having to use.  Those freshmen are the ones who had the biggest problem Saturday, but they will get better.



That's what I thought this year would depend on. I honestly could've seen us going 7-5 at the beginning of the year, but the O-line has exceeded all expectations. Saturday just showed that they are still an unexperienced line with some things to work on. Hopefully CKS can get them ready for this week


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> True Dis!  Until this game, I have been amazed by the progress of our O line.  Didn't think it could be fixed this good with the freshmen they are having to use.  Those freshmen are the ones who had the biggest problem Saturday, but they will get better.



This. ^ Next year we will have 4* & 5* depth at every position.

It is truly amazing what CKS has been able to do in 2 short years. Odds are we finish the regular season 11-1. Who knows what will happen at the SECCG? We probably get beat but Bama will know they were in a bad cuttin' scrape.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2017)

next year


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> next year



We ain't done with this year yet.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As long as the AD and Money Donors stay out of Kirby's face y'all will be fine. They start the carp they did with Richt and he'll leave so fast it'll look like the road runners sideways mushroom cloud following him.
> 
> Just look at Richt at Miami. He clearly has been given free reign to pull out all of the stops and he actually shows emotion on the sideline and jumps, whoops and hollers.
> 
> It is becoming clearer and clearer that he wasn't the issue at UGA. Glad to see him kickin booty with the Hurricanes, and we might even see a 1993 rematch if Bama and the Hurricanes can win out.


i would love to see bama and miami (1992) championship silver anniversary edition.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 23, 2018)

Thought I would just bump this one up for ya'll boys.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 23, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Thought I would just bump this one up for ya'll boys.


You know what they say about paybacks...https://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2017/12/3/16728846/georgia-auburn-sec-championship-game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> You know what they say about paybacks...https://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2017/12/3/16728846/georgia-auburn-sec-championship-game




Didn't Auburn go on to lose to UCF after the SEC Championship game??


----------



## Throwback (Aug 23, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Didn't Auburn go on to lose to UCF after the SEC Championship game??




Yes. This was the actual national championship game. Ya'll played in the "we lost to Auburn" bowl


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 23, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Didn't Auburn go on to lose to UCF after the SEC Championship game??


Yup!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2018)

Wow! What a difference a few weeks made.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Yes. This was the actual national championship game. Ya'll played in the "we lost to Auburn" bowl



So that was Auburn's thinking when they gave Gus a Contract Extension after losing you're last 2 games..  

That's Vol thinking and will get you no where!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 23, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> So that was Auburn's thinking when they gave Gus a Contract Extension after losing you're last 2 games..
> 
> That's Vol thinking and will get you no where!




ya'll lost to the national champions, we didn't. 

last time UGA beat alabama was 2007


----------



## Throwback (Aug 23, 2018)

actually UGA should be thanking Auburn for the horse whipping they gave the dawgs in november. it woke you up to reality when you play against someone other than the SEC East cupcake league


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 23, 2018)

Didn't we win 28-7 later on in the game that actually mattered??? Maybe I'm confused or something


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2018)

Talk about diggin up bones. When did Throwback become an archaeologist?


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Talk about diggin up bones. When did Throwback become an archaeologist?


I thought only women bring up stuff this old.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Talk about diggin up bones. When did Throwback become an archaeologist?




someone hasn't been paying attention for about a decade.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2018)

Throwback said:


> someone hasn't been paying attention for about a decade.


Don't go draggin politics into this discussion. It has nothing to do with Democrats.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 23, 2018)

Did we ever apologize to Auburn for curb stomping them in the SECCG? I hope we didn't. I just can't remember.


----------



## ugajay (Aug 23, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Yes. This was the actual national championship game. Ya'll played in the "we lost to Auburn" bowl


So does that make auburn the real "champions of life"???? Keep holding on to that.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2018)

Throwback said:


> someone hasn't been paying attention for about a decade.



I did forget about the three times yall beat in us in the last 12 years


----------



## Throwback (Aug 23, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I did forget about the three times yall beat in us in the last 12 years




I was referring to my involuntary habit of reminding people what they said 10 years ago about a subject 
That said maybe ya'll will win a NC before your grandkids retire


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2018)

Throwback said:


> I was referring to my involuntary habit of reminding people what they said 10 years ago about a subject
> That said maybe ya'll will win a NC before your grandkids retire



LOL, by then I wont remember it the next day. Long, long time before then though. I cant remember what I put on my pancakes this morning.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 23, 2018)

I thought that was the "National Participation Trophy Championship" that the Barn lost to ucf.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> just like a dawg living in the past




Ok.. How about the present.. Past and present still has Auburn calling UGA, daddy..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2019)

Daily Auburn sucks!


----------



## Throwback (Mar 25, 2019)

Daily check the arrest reports for another dawg getting locked up


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!! Auburn still sux!!!


----------



## Throwback (Mar 25, 2019)

Rent free baby!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 26, 2019)

Heh


----------



## elfiii (Aug 26, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Heh


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2019)

Well you could offer us a cold beer too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Daily check the arrest reports for another dawg getting locked up



You should check the arrest reports on November 17th..  Barners are going to be trying to get arrest warrants issued for assault charges on the entire UGA football team after they slap Auburn around like a cheap date.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should check the arrest reports on November 17th..  Barners are going to be trying to get arrest warrants issued for assault charges on the entire UGA football team after they slap Auburn around like a cheap date.



So you’re saying Dawgs know how to beat women


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> So you’re saying Dawgs know how to beat women


We don't consider the Auburn Football Team "men".. So yeah...


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> We don't consider the Auburn Football Team "men".. So yeah...


He's baaaack! ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> We don't consider the Auburn Football Team "men".. So yeah...


Even the University treats the football team that way. It's why they have become a baseball and basketball University.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> We don't consider the Auburn Football Team "men".. So yeah...



So the dawgs DO date men


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> So the dawgs DO date men


Where's that meme, T?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> We don't consider the Auburn Football Team "men".. So yeah...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> So the dawgs DO date men



The barners refer to them as Pimps..


----------



## Throwback (Aug 27, 2019)

NEXT YEAR


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## 4HAND (Aug 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> NEXT YEAR
> View attachment 981254


That's the one!
?????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## joepuppy (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> View attachment 981262



That's actually pretty good.. 

But we all know that saying was Patented by the Vols a long time ago..


----------

